# Special Forces Eyesight



## JPLEBLANC (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been curious about this and neither my recuiter or any forums I have been on have been able to answer it. I was going for an 18x contract which requires your vision to to correctable to 20/20 in both eyes. I don't like surprises so I went to the eye doctor to check before picking a job and going to MEPS.

 My vision is 20/20 in the right and 20/40 in the left, no lasik can correct the vision in my left. So there is no chance of me getting the 18x. I've looked into waivers for it but eye sight waivers are only affect your PULHES, taking vision from a 3 to a 2. 
 My question is once your already enlisted is there any leeway on the standard for 20/20 in both eyes, or is SF out of the question for me.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 28, 2015)

JPLEBLANC said:


> I've been curious about this and neither my recuiter or any forums I have been on have been able to answer it. I was going for an 18x contract which *requires your vision to to correctable to 20/20 in both eyes*. I don't like surprises so I went to the eye doctor to check before picking a job and going to MEPS.
> 
> My vision is 20/20 in the right and 20/40 in the left, *no lasik can correct the vision in my left*. So there is no chance of me getting the 18x. I've looked into waivers for it but eye sight waivers are only affect your PULHES, taking vision from a 3 to a 2.
> My question is once your already enlisted is there any leeway on the standard for 20/20 in both eyes, or is SF out of the question for me.



Will glasses correct the vision in your left eye?  Lasik is not the only form of correction, lots of guys go through SFAS/Q Course wearing glasses.


----------



## JPLEBLANC (Oct 28, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Will glasses correct the vision in your left eye?  Lasik is not the only form of correction, lots of guys go through SFAS/Q Course wearing glasses.


With glasses my left eye is 20/40 without it's 20/70


----------



## x SF med (Oct 28, 2015)

JPLEBLANC said:


> With glasses my left eye is 20/40 without it's 20/70



Get a new prescription.


----------



## JPLEBLANC (Oct 28, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Get a new prescription.


It has nothing to do with my eye it's how my brain uses the eye. The doc tried to bring it to 20/20 but the eye rejects it. That's how he explained it to me. It's a mild lazy eye.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 28, 2015)

JPLEBLANC said:


> It has nothing to do with my eye it's how my brain uses the eye. The doc tried to bring it to 20/20 but the eye rejects it. That's how he explained it to me. It's a mild lazy eye.



Find a rehabilitative ophthalmologist, they can work wonders with the muscle control and correct these kinds of issues.
If that doesn't work, you may be out of luck.


----------



## JPLEBLANC (Oct 28, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Find a rehabilitative ophthalmologist, they can work wonders with the muscle control and correct these kinds of issues.
> If that doesn't work, you may be out of luck.


I'm definitely going to look into this. Thank you sir, your time is appreciated.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2015)

JPLEBLANC said:


> It has nothing to do with my eye it's how my brain uses the eye. The doc tried to bring it to 20/20 but the eye rejects it. That's how he explained it to me. It's a mild lazy eye.


 Do you have Esophoria?


----------



## JPLEBLANC (Oct 28, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Do you have Esophoria?


No. It is called Anisometropia.


----------



## JPLEBLANC (Oct 28, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Do you have Esophoria?


Also it has nothing to do with the eye physically, such as shape or muscle.


----------

